# VPN over IPsec on FreeBSD 8.0



## vodvorezlaya (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello.
In the handbook I read that in order to apply to tunnels gif firewalls must be included in the kernel option: options IPSEC_FILTERGIF
But when I compile a kernel, the compiler displays the error: "unknown option IPSEC_FILTERGIF"
In version 6, everything works. Is there a way to solve this problem? Perhaps option renamed?

Thank you.


----------



## vodvorezlaya (Dec 30, 2009)

Option IPSEC_ESP also recognized as "unknown option"


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2009)

IPSec changed a little, from /usr/src/UPDATING:


> 20070704:
> The new IPsec code is now compiled in using the IPSEC option.  The
> IPSEC option now requires "device crypto" be defined in your kernel
> configuration.  The FAST_IPSEC kernel option is now deprecated.



And



> 20070701:
> Remove KAME IPsec in favor of FAST_IPSEC, which is now the
> only IPsec supported by FreeBSD.  The new IPsec stack
> supports both IPv4 and IPv6. The kernel option will change
> ...


----------

